# Diet information required.



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Following on from my post in the natty section, I've sat down and worked out my macros and what I'm looking to eat for the next few weeks, please bear with me as this is my first ever workings out.

Macros in order of carbs/protein/fat

6.30

100g oats 61/10/7

Matrix anabolic shake 3.5/39.2/2.3

8.30

Homemade protein bar

30/31/4

12.30

100g basmati rice 77.5/8.5/ 10

120g chicken breast 0/35.5/9.2

3.30 same as above

5pm training

7pm

Baked potato 39/6/5

Tinned tuna 0/27/0.5

Onion

10pm

X3 egg whites

X1 whole egg. 0.36/17.1/5

X2 wholemeal toast 30/6.4/2

And total calories of 2668

This gives me a total of

Carbs 320grams

Protein 225

Fats 55

I'm currently 11st .4 @ 5ft 7 unsure of bf%

From what I have read my macros should be

Carbs 320

Protein 160

Fats 53

Does it matter that my protein is abit higher than what I should be?

Also a couple of times a week I will add a steak instead of tuna to my main meal.

Supplements I will be using will be

Omega 3 fish oil (currently using capsules but will be moving to raw oil once finished

Glutamine

Creatine

Multi vits

And a few 2/3 cheat meals per week.

As said this is my first time properly working this out so any help or tweeks would be great.

Thanks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Give them a go and see what happens to be fair mate.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Protein, the higher the better, likewise with fats imo. I'm cutting on 2.2k cals and getting just shy of 300g of protein&#8230; Personally i'd drop one of the toast at 10pm and add a few extra egg whites, lower the oats at 6:30 to 75g and add some peanut butter or a few nuts. Other than that it depends on the cals, are you cutting? If so your cals are a bit high tbh, you could get away with a few hundred less.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Does it look along the right lines that I should be going?

I'm one of these people that has to have things right!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You will never get things just right. As your body changes then so does your diet.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeh I read that every 15lbs added you should add 200kcals to your diet?

So going off that diet I should be looking to add anywhere between 0.5lb to 2lb per week from what I have read?

I'll also be snacking on nuts and peanut butter between meals if I get peckish!


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Yeh looks good to me pal. As long as your cals are suited to your goals, you eat clean and get enough protein then you can't really go wrong tbh.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

B3NNY said:


> Yeh I read that every 15lbs added you should add 200kcals to your diet?
> 
> So going off that diet I should be looking to add anywhere between 0.5lb to 2lb per week from what I have read?
> 
> I'll also be snacking on nuts and peanut butter between meals if I get peckish!


Just go off your diet and your scales, every week monitor and adjust. Calculators are usually way out, i learned the hard way...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

B3NNY said:


> Yeh I read that every 15lbs added you should add 200kcals to your diet?
> 
> So going off that diet I should be looking to add anywhere between 0.5lb to 2lb per week from what I have read?
> 
> I'll also be snacking on nuts and peanut butter between meals if I get peckish!


OMG Where did that info come from?


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

That was from the book bigger stronger leaner I have been reading by Michael Matthews, I just double checked and thats what it said in the book.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Vivid said:


> Yeh looks good to me pal. As long as your cals are suited to your goals, you eat clean and get enough protein then you can't really go wrong tbh.


My goals are abit like your avi mate, you natty or aas? So I suppose a decent bulk then a cut.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

15lbs of fat maybe?


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Vivid said:


> Protein, the higher the better, likewise with fats imo. I'm cutting on 2.2k cals and getting just shy of 300g of protein&#8230; Personally i'd drop one of the toast at 10pm and add a few extra egg whites, lower the oats at 6:30 to 75g and add some peanut butter or a few nuts. Other than that it depends on the cals, are you cutting? If so your cals are a bit high tbh, you could get away with a few hundred less.


No I'm bulking at the moment to try and get some shape back after my training went to pot this year.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> 15lbs of fat maybe?


It doesn't actually say, Tbh it's a good read but it has contradicted itself a fair bit throughout


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just have a look in the diet section. Set your goals of bulking or cutting and go from there.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

When you say set my goal do you mean the complete end result? As at the moment I'm looking to bulk up enough to get a decent cut when the time comes


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Of course its all about the end result. Bulking up enough to get a decent cut when the time comes makes no sense?


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry what I meant was to bulk up enough that when I do come to cut I'll be happy with my size after cutting BF


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

B3NNY said:


> My goals are abit like your avi mate, you natty or aas? So I suppose a decent bulk then a cut.


That's from around 10 months ago after a few ph's and a test cycle, been blast and cruising since though.


----------

